# Wire Harness or Vacuum line Straps



## joelau27 (Sep 22, 2018)

Hello Happy New Year to everyone,

Looking for wire straps that are mounted on the inner fender well on the drivers side for a '69 GTO:frown3::frown3::frown3::frown3:. Mine are approx. 5.5 inches long, can't seem to find this length anywhere. 
does anybody have a source for this length strap?


Thanks,

Joe


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Maybe these? https://www.ebay.com/i/122040106644?chn=ps


----------



## joelau27 (Sep 22, 2018)

Still a little short, thanks Jim.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

joelau27 said:


> Still a little short, thanks Jim.


OK, how about these? 7" total length and can be trimmed. https://www.ebay.com/i/222635522884?chn=ps which appears to be the same as these - https://www.ebay.com/itm/GM-Wiring-...-Cutlass-Nova-6-1-2-10-Pack-148-/142727701621

I did not seem to be able to find anything else close to your size, generally shorter in length.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Can't say I've seen wire straps longer then 4.5 but you might check;

https://www.clipsandfasteners.com/default.asp

https://mrgusa.com/fasteners/


----------



## joelau27 (Sep 22, 2018)

MIne are 5 inches long. The GM part # is 3848472. They need to hold 2 vacuum lines. The one closest to the battery has the pos. cable running through it, according to the assembly manual.


----------

